# Interior of a submarine - theater



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Broken link.
Don't see the picture of the sub, just a red X with a box around it.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

after reading now i really want to see help barb


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Had to search, my interest was peaked........

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/11/beached-submarine-home-theater.html

Mark


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Mark, thank you for finding and posting the link. That was nice of you.

I'm sorry you guys couldn't see the picture. I'm not sure what I did wrong.

Follow the link that Jackofall1 included in post #4 to see the pics. It's pretty cool.

Barb


----------



## Stubs (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW that is Absolutly AMAZING!!!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Click on the “original article” link on the page for video.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Now that is a man with entirely too much of either money or time on his hands.


----------

